# Shipping costs



## 1817cent (Feb 11, 2022)

Maybe i am a little late to the party but i just tried to ship a bike via shipbikes and discovered my box was too big.  I tried bikeflights and got the same result.  My box is 75x35x8 and i am trying to ship a Schwinn Phantom.  Both sites say a $940 surcharge applies is measurements are inaccurate.

I can ship the box on the fedex site but the cheapest rate for ground is $343.  Are there any other decent options out there?


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 11, 2022)

put it in 2(+) boxes and make them as small as you can.
safer that way too.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 11, 2022)

I have it to science now to about 250 max with usps but I build my own boxes.. otherwise $$$$$...especially with 28" bikes..☢️


----------



## Junkman Bob (Feb 11, 2022)

I have shipped phantoms Disassembled in a 56 long 30 height and 10” wide via shipbikes for approximately $90 from chgo to Cali


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 11, 2022)

75" 😲 !   take the front wheel off.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 11, 2022)

Yeah,
It’s crazy!
I just tried to send a set of rims in the small size TV box, and the cheapest way to go, was $117
The box was only about 6 inches longer than it needed to be, so I asked him if it would make much of a difference price wise if I cut it down, and he said, that it would only save about $15 bucks.
Worth it, if it wasn’t already packed and ready to go, but hardly enough of a savings to open it all back up again.
I was shocked at how expensive it to ship something like a set of rims.

I guess the take away is,
Be careful when you quote a price for something shipped.
Because chances are, that it’ll cost way more to ship, than the part is worth.


----------



## Lamont (Feb 11, 2022)

shocking .... im no longer quoting parts shipped.  its a moving target.  i have found out 

Can anyone update us on recent full bike  ship cost example? 

for Typical 50's balloon Tire bike with rank fenders and truss rods.

a. what did you pay ?

b. from where to where ?  (how many time zones w/miles will suffice if you dont want to give TMI )

c Second Box method:  what went in if used did two box?




(Last time I weighed and measured and multiple options, ended up putting small heavys  ie  pedals saddle etc)  in a usps flat rate box and also found a big break point is 50 lbs for the main box ... cabelas fish scale ...   )
besides cost , there is how ell it will ship ....  anything over fifty is gonna be dropped / not lifted ) 



would be good to know a realistic current sipping cost


----------



## Gully (Feb 11, 2022)

Last two bicycles shipped to me were somewhat disassembled in an actual bicycle box.  Trek and Cannondale both were the same size.  I would assume that shipbikes, bikeflights etc use actual bicycle box dimensions to figure their charges.  Check out your local shop and get one of their boxes??


----------



## Junkman Bob (Feb 11, 2022)

I just shipped complete bike …65lbs 
Chgo too California 
Box was 54” long
30” high 
10” wide 
I completely disassembled bike and wrapped each part 
89$ via shipbikes.com 
Last week


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 11, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> I just shipped complete bike …65lbs
> Chgo too California
> Box was 54” long
> 30” high
> ...




Yep, the box size is the secret. When figuring out a shipping cost try playing around with different box sizes and you'll see what you need to keep the price down to earth. Weight isn't that big of a factor, size is!


----------



## ballooney (Feb 11, 2022)

Lamont said:


> shocking .... im no longer quoting parts shipped.  its a moving target.  i have found out
> 
> Can anyone update us on recent full bike  ship cost example?
> 
> ...



Schwinn B6 - NY to CA in route now...$128. 50x12x32 @ 70lbs through Shipbikes (FedEx)


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 11, 2022)

ballooney said:


> Schwinn B6 - NY to CA in route now...$128. 50x12x32 @ 70lbs through Shipbikes (FedEx)



Where did you find a box that size, or did you modify/make it?


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 12, 2022)

Like GT said on the larger stuff it isn't the weight its the DIM weight--size of the box. The more space you take up the more they will charge. I've generally been able to get a balloon tire bike coast to coast for $100 or less in a standard 54 x 8 x 30 box. The bike must be completely disassembled to do this. Insurance is another factor that will drive cost. Also if you insure over $500 a person generally must be present to sign. Like Marty said for stuff like fenders, rims, and tires in many cases the cost of shipping won't make it worth it. I'll still ship as long as the buyer is willing to absorb the cost. V/r Shawn


----------



## locomotion (Feb 12, 2022)

you have to stick with a 54"x (8"to10") x (30"to34") size boxes .......... this is the typical bike box size
75" is wayyyyy to big
disassemble as much as possible


----------



## Robert Troub (Feb 12, 2022)

1817cent said:


> Maybe i am a little late to the party but i just tried to ship a bike via shipbikes and discovered my box was too big.  I tried bikeflights and got the same result.  My box is 75x35x8 and i am trying to ship a Schwinn Phantom.  Both sites say a $940 surcharge applies is measurements are inaccurate.
> 
> I can ship the box on the fedex site but the cheapest rate for ground is $343.  Are there any other decent options out there?



You need to remove the front wheel......and the rear rack...... possibly the front forks also.....


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 12, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Weight isn't that big of a factor, size is!



That's what she said


----------



## kreika (Feb 12, 2022)

Dimensional Weight is the killer here. Shipping companies figure how many small boxes would have fit into the space your large box did. They aren’t in it for fun or being nice. It’s to make money. Lots of it!  So when your one giant box displaces lots of profitable smaller boxes their going to charge you up the wazoo for it. Break your bike down and get it into the smallest form factor possible. Smaller boxes equal more reasonable rates. Happy and safe shipping everyone!


----------



## Hastings (Feb 12, 2022)

I use pirateship for everything except complete bikes. Pirate ship has huge discounts on ups and usps. I think it gets you commercial rates or something. Some stuff is easily 60% discount from over the counter rates.  Even 10-20% off usps flat rate boxes. Seems fake It’s legit. My brother told me about it. He is a professional disc golfer (Dan Hastings pdga#33504) he uses it for all his merch and products. Best part is you can copy/paste all the customers info into it in one shot.  no filling in all the little boxes it does it for you. It’s free. Take 5mins and check it out.


----------



## John Gialanella (Feb 12, 2022)

I lot of companies including shippers UPS, Fed Ex, and USPS are taking advantage of the Covid 19 problem in the country, so they can increase their profits.


----------



## catfish (Feb 12, 2022)

I just shipped a bike from Washington to Mass with Shipbikes.com. including ins it was $110. 

Not bad imo.


----------



## locomotion (Feb 18, 2022)

catfish said:


> I just shipped a bike from Washington to Mass with Shipbikes.com. including ins it was $110.
> 
> Not bad imo.



that is pretty good
shipping from Canada to WA would cost double with Netparcel and even more with Bikeflight
unfortunately Shipbikes and Pirateship don't work from Canada to USA


----------



## onecatahula (Feb 18, 2022)

Hey Jay,
160 is the magic number.
Length + (Width x 2) + (Height x 2) *must be under 160*, to avoid crazy fees for FedEx Ground. Yours is 1” over: 75 + 70 + 16 = 161.
Best thing you can do is try to lower the box one inch . . open it back up, and try to score it on the inside one inch below the flap fold all the way around, cut off the top inch of the two long flaps, then refold the top flaps and seal . . Voilá, 34” high and 159” total.
BTW, ShipBikes is the only way to ship a bike ! They negotiate the best rates with FedEx, help you with any problems, and have *Fantastic* customer service; they have now twice tracked down missing bikes that FedEx could not find. Bob (owner), Chris, Tamar, etc., really care about what they do, which seems all but non-existent in today’s economy. They even do all the work if you have a claim !  Five stars ⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️ for ShipBikes.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 18, 2022)

My boxes are 8"x 60" max. Like I said.. got to pack it tight. After selling a bike that shipping exceeded the cost of the bike.  It had to be tight.  Box size effects the cost dramatically...


----------



## FreedomMachinist (Feb 19, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Like GT said on the larger stuff it isn't the weight its the DIM weight--size of the box. The more space you take up the more they will charge. I've generally been able to get a balloon tire bike coast to coast for $100 or less in a standard 54 x 8 x 30 box. The bike must be completely disassembled to do this. Insurance is another factor that will drive cost. Also if you insure over $500 a person generally must be present to sign. Like Marty said for stuff like fenders, rims, and tires in many cases the cost of shipping won't make it worth it. I'll still ship as long as the buyer is willing to absorb the cost. V/r Shawn



Hello Freqman.

Maybe you can help me out:
I cannot find a shipping box with the "right size" , I need a "dimensional weight" figure of <=130" (for FedEx international)
(DIM Weight=  Lenght + Height*2  + Width*2)

So the box you mention (54 x 8 x 30)  would be just right 
Where can I get/order such a box ? 

Thanks


----------



## FreedomMachinist (Feb 19, 2022)

I have seen the fancy boxes on bikeflights.com .... I'm looking for the simple, rectangular boxes that makers like Cannondale, Giant etc, use for shipping new bikes to shops around the world - these should have the correct dimensions, but I cannot find them online.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 19, 2022)

Boxes at u-haul are good.. large mirror boxes. Just watch the gauge of cardboard u use..


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 19, 2022)

FreedomMachinist said:


> Hello Freqman.
> 
> Maybe you can help me out:
> I cannot find a shipping box with the "right size" , I need a "dimensional weight" figure of <=130" (for FedEx international)
> ...



I go to the local bike shop and get them for free. V/r Shawn


----------



## FreedomMachinist (Feb 19, 2022)

Thanks redline1968 !

You mean this one, right ? 



With "watch the gauge" you mean "pick a box with a thick wall ? Havent seen a selection for this ....
Thanks for the U-Haul lead


----------



## FreedomMachinist (Feb 19, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> I go to the local bike shop and get them for free. V/r Shawn



Easier said than done 
Actually the gentleman who is arranging this shipment (and who happens to be the pre-owner of the bicycles to be shipped) already went to two bike stores in his areas and was only able to get larger boxes (63 *33*9). 
That's why I try to locate an online source...


----------



## FreedomMachinist (Feb 19, 2022)

Finding a suitable box took way more time as I thought ... after calculating it on paper for a few times, I was finally smart enough to make a spread-sheet, which makes that repeated conversion much quicker  🤣.



I know, a spread sheet for checking a box seems ridiculous, but on my Huseby shipment the rate trippled because of 2 more inches 😤

But today I think I found what I need:
UHaul and ULine should be good options ... both below 130.



Large Mirror & Picture Box | U-Haul (uhaul.com)

54 x 8 x 28" 275 lb FOL Side Loading Corrugated Boxes S-4878 - Uline


----------



## rustndust (Feb 19, 2022)

There must be something wrong with the Bikeship calculator, no matter what size I put in or what destination zip it tells me $90. 

I got burned a while back with them, the online calculator told me $90 for a 54x8x34 box, (Used bike box), but when the charge came in they hit me for $160. I rounded up to the nearest inch when figuring the size and the weight was 38lbs. 
The box was going from NJ to St Augustine, FL. 
I've had other issues with online labels from FedEx too, the billed charge after the fact was way higher than the online estimate. 
One was a wheel box, two road bike wheels going 400 miles, the box was 28x32x6, It showed the same rate even for a box a good bit larger, $28. The label invoice after the fact showed 30x42x10, 50lb, at $39. The price either way wasn't a deal breaker but I can't figure out why they online calculator is wrong so often.
There's no local FedEx office, the nearest is over an hour away. All I can do it pay and print online, then drop off to one of two 'pickup' centers. One being a supermarket, the other a mailbox store. 

Its made me leery of the online prices from FedEx. I learned to just overestimate the price by about 15% to make sure I'm covered.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 20, 2022)

rustndust said:


> There must be something wrong with the Bikeship calculator, no matter what size I put in or what destination zip it tells me $90.
> 
> I got burned a while back with them, the online calculator told me $90 for a 54x8x34 box, (Used bike box), but when the charge came in they hit me for $160. I rounded up to the nearest inch when figuring the size and the weight was 38lbs.
> The box was going from NJ to St Augustine, FL.
> ...



I'm not sure I understand. When I use Shipbikes I purchase the label online and that is the cost. I've never been up charged after I've dropped the box at FEDEX. V/r Shawn


----------

